
NYC accused of illegally altering parking tickets to get more fines from drivers - heshiebee
https://nypost.com/2019/10/19/city-accused-of-illegally-altering-parking-tickets-to-squeeze-more-fines-from-drivers/
======
ars
From the article it sounds more like the cop who initially wrote the ticket
filling in the missing info later (before filing it), rather than the city
doing it in bulk.

Which makes the title clickbait, so I flagged it.

Suggested new title: NYC Cops accused of illegally correcting incorrectly
written parking tickets

~~~
heshiebee
Please read the complete article, it does not state that the officer updated
but that the tickets appeared altered later which seems more like NYC has a
group of people doing it.

